# Keep Your Dog Away From Rocky the Raccoon



## alvinsimon (Feb 22, 2012)

I have seen a post on this forum about a Cockapoo being quarantined after encountering a raccoon, but I did not realize how terrible a threat these animals can be. I wrote a blog post about the dangers they pose, quoting a dogster article on the subject: 
Your Dog's Close Encounter With a Raccoon Could Be Fatal!

Our dogs warn us about the raccoons and nothing has ever happened - they stay in the trees or in the wooded area below our house. But I will not let them out at night unless I am with them.


----------

